# burgen toast



## burnsyboy (Aug 16, 2012)

Sorry what is and where do you get burgen toast....is it good for you,,


----------



## Northerner (Aug 16, 2012)

Burgen Soya and Linseed bread - available in most big supermarkets. It's low GI and also relatively low carb per slice, so diabetes-friendly  It's also very tasty!  Might be under the 'specialist' bread section and around ?1.20-?1.40 a loaf.


----------



## burnsyboy (Aug 16, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Burgen Soya and Linseed bread - available in most big supermarkets. It's low GI and also relatively low carb per slice, so diabetes-friendly  It's also very tasty!  Might be under the 'specialist' bread section and around ?1.20-?1.40 a loaf.



Thanks fella will look out for it,,


----------



## robofski (Aug 16, 2012)

It's been on special offer in the Tesco stores around me recently only 89p a loaf!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 16, 2012)

robofski said:


> It's been on special offer in the Tesco stores around me recently only 89p a loaf!



Bargain! I got some from Sainsbury's the other day and it was ?1.20. Hope they don't catch on that it's a 'diabetic' bread or the price will skyrocket!


----------



## Doddy (Aug 16, 2012)

robofski said:


> It's been on special offer in the Tesco stores around me recently only 89p a loaf!



That's outrageous...Tesco near me sell it for ?1.  I am being robbed.


----------



## MaryPlain (Aug 16, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Burgen Soya and Linseed bread - available in most big supermarkets. It's low GI and also relatively low carb per slice, so diabetes-friendly  It's also very tasty!  Might be under the 'specialist' bread section and around ?1.20-?1.40 a loaf.



I seem to remember having eaten this in the past but I didn't realise about it being lower in carbs - do you know how many carbs it has per slice, by any chance?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 16, 2012)

MaryPlain said:


> I seem to remember having eaten this in the past but I didn't realise about it being lower in carbs - do you know how many carbs it has per slice, by any chance?



It's 12g per slice Mary


----------



## MaryPlain (Aug 16, 2012)

Northerner said:


> It's 12g per slice Mary



Thanks, I suppose I could freeze it as at the rate I would be eating it, it would be stale before I got to the end! 

I do this with the low carb wraps and pitta breads that I get from lowcarb megastore - 3-4g each but not quite as satisfying as a nice chunk of proper bread!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 16, 2012)

MaryPlain said:


> Thanks, I suppose I could freeze it as at the rate I would be eating it, it would be stale before I got to the end!
> 
> I do this with the low carb wraps and pitta breads that I get from lowcarb megastore - 3-4g each but not quite as satisfying as a nice chunk of proper bread!



That's exactly what I do - it's not sold locally to me so every 4-5 weeks I go on an expedition and buy a few loaves to freeze


----------



## Marier (Aug 28, 2012)

After  being put on low gi  for nxt 4 weeks   i bought my first loaf od Burgen at Spar only place close to me  ?1.85   was at Tesco tonight and  ?1.35 it is rather nice though


----------



## MeganN (Sep 1, 2012)

Hovis Nimble bread is 8.1g per slice


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 1, 2012)

If you are going for Burgen remember to choose the soya and linseed as it is the seediness that slows the absorption (whole seeds are much less accessible to the digestion). Does seem to go on offer every so often (?1 a loaf) and can be frozen 

Intersting to hear about the low carb count of the Nimble, but I wonder about how rapidly those 8g would hit if it is made from finely milled flour. Have you had a chance to test it Megan?


----------



## Pattidevans (Sep 2, 2012)

Burgen website are offering a 30p off coupon you can print out.
Is the 89p loaf the small one?  Apparently they do 2 sizes, the normal loaf is 12g carb per slice but the smaller one is less - check the packet.


----------

